# Crumb Cake



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

hey you, you better quit posting all this yummy vittles , or imma have to come over there 🤪


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here’s the recipe…

Crumb Cake 
3 cups flour
1 & 1/2 cups sugar
1/2 cup crisco
mix together with mixer until all well blended
then remove ( half) 1&1/2 cups for the crumbs and set aside.

To the remaining batch of flour, sugar & crisco add
1 teaspoon kosher salt
2 teaspoon baking powder
1 egg well beaten 
1 cup milk
1 teaspoon vanilla
blend together and put into 9 x 12 greased pan...

I use my 9 1/2 x 13 1/2 roasting pan

To the crumb mixture add 
4 Tablespoons butter, 
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon 
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup flour ...mix well, then with your hands make
crumbs and top cake with the crumbs
350* 25 - 30 minutes.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> hey you, you better quit posting all this yummy vittles , or imma have to come over there 🤪


This is a very easy recipe, you can make it!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

it has more than 2 ingredients, i'm screwed, lol. when i want something like that, i get this, i think its really good.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I had no idea square springform pans were made. You do realize what you've done don't you? I gotta get me some of those.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, they’re great. I got a 9 x 12 also. They are good for pot pies as well.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here I did a quick search
you get a 10” square, A round one and heart shaped one for 13.99

I paid 11.00 for my square one, they are now going for 17.99
also, I picked up ( recently) a 9 x 12 ( from Germany) for 8.00 in Lidil!
the 9x12 are about 24.00 on Amazon.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes I did a quick search and saw that. I have a set of round spring pans.


----------

